# Softcooling CPU - działa!

## Tommm

Witam,

gdyby ktoś szukał rozwiązania, to właśnie znalazł  :Very Happy: 

http://www.daniel.nofftz.net/linux/Athlon-Powersaving-HOWTO.html

Athlon1700+ (0,18  :Sad:  ) A7N8X (nForce2) i po kilkunastu minutach od wydania odpowiedniej komendy w konsoli, temperatura procka spadła z 49*C do 41*C w idle  :Very Happy: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## szaman

Najłatwiej to chyba tak:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge athcool

rc-update add athcool default

```

----------

## Tommm

a to dobre - zastanawiałem się jak zrobić, żeby komenda włączająca chłodzenie była wydawana automatycznie przy starcie ('setpci....'), a w przypadku athcool'a wszystko jasne  :Very Happy: 

ps. zna ktoś (i może polecić) jakąś alternatywę dla gkrellm'a?  :Smile: 

----------

## szaman

 *Tommm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. zna ktoś (i może polecić) jakąś alternatywę dla gkrellm'a? :)

 

Co chcesz monitorować? jeśli tylko temperaturę, to pod KDE możesz odpalić sobie ksensors.

Jeśli chcesz, to można też pobawić się cacti, i robić sobie historię na www czego tylko dusza zapragnie. Wygląda to całkiem ładnie.

ps. wie ktoś jak odpalić gkrellma na pasku kde?

----------

## Tommm

 *szaman wrote:*   

> ps. wie ktoś jak odpalić gkrellma na pasku kde?

 

właśnie dlatego szukam alternatywy - mi się to nie udało,  KSim niby można zintegrować z paskiem, ale u mnie nie wygląda to najlepiej...

----------

## meteo

 *Tommm wrote:*   

> ps. zna ktoś (i może polecić) jakąś alternatywę dla gkrellm'a? 

 

to co prawda nie integruje się z paskiem KDE, ale pytałeś, więc...

pod GNOMEm są gdesklets, ale jest to rozwiązanie dość dyskusyjne -- napisane w PYTHONie i jako takie dosc mocno zasobochłonne (głównie pamięć, ale kilka displayów potrafi też całkiem nieźle obciążyć cpu -- mam C3).

jest też mgm (http://www.xiph.org/mgm/) -- napisane z kolei w PERLu, więc chyba też niezbyt optymalne

----------

